# Weird Dog Poop



## mattverde (Aug 8, 2007)

My 7 mo old puggle in heat just had a poop that was full of what looks like large sand or salt granules in it. It was very crumbly.

The only thing I changed in her diet recently was giving her canned carrots (that include some salt) instead of canned pumpkin. Could this be the culprit?

Just discovered what it was. Since she has been bleeding we have been keeping her in a kid's diaper while she is not crated. She ate part of a diaper yesterday and upon closer examination, they are filled with crystals.

Now the question is, are these something to worry about?


----------



## jamierenae (Sep 16, 2008)

yuck sounds like my dog eats everything my advice is be very careful with CANNED stuff watch the sodium! I give mine pumpkin but stopped giving other canned foods because it is usually very high in sodium!
i give mine fresh carrots (but limited since it has a ton of sugar) or better yet fresh celery sticks he loves these


----------

